# The Un-Enclosure Option



## Precious (Sep 18, 2016)

I have kept many species, some beautiful flower mantids, but really enjoy the big, hardy mantids.  Currently, I'm concentrating on h. membranacea.  I purchased nymphs months ago, 5 of which were sold to me as "golden."  Well lo and behold, I actually got a large, golden-pink female out of the bunch.  She gave zero indication of her coming color and size as a nymph but popped out of her adult molt like a flower!  I put her on a house plant to photograph her and forgot her there for about a week.  Of course she was fine and I decided to leave her there.  My ambient air is very humid and, though cool, she readily takes hand-fed crix and receives males happily.  Her debris falls into the large pot and she's been healthy and happy for weeks without ever leaving her plant!  I know I'm not the first, or the only, to do this but thought I'd share how much fun it is. My guests are amazed (non-mantid people are so easily entertained) and it's one less enclosure to keep.  Only suitable for adults, and much more so for the sedentary females but a great option for that special mantis who has a name


----------



## ashleenicole (Sep 18, 2016)

Very cool! This seems like such an interesting thing to try, but I'm afraid of our dog getting any mantis that may decide to leave their plant. He seems completely uninterested in them when I have them out for handling, but I don't want to see what he might try to do if he were alone with them.


----------



## LAME (Oct 2, 2016)

She's a pretty one.I especially like that 2nd photo lol


----------



## Sticky (Oct 2, 2016)

I adore her face! She is so beautiful!!

I keep alot of my adults on plants, branches or in the windows.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 4, 2016)

Is always a fun thing to do!


----------



## LAME (Oct 21, 2016)

Sticky said:


> I adore her face! She is so beautiful!!
> 
> I keep alot of my adults on plants, branches or in the windows.


Bahaha... omg, I still love these photos! ^_^


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 21, 2016)

I wish I could do it, but I like it cold and don't think it would be good for the mantis. Maybe one day, I will need heat.... :innocent:


----------



## crucis (Oct 23, 2016)

aww that's amazing!^^ I could never trust my mantids to remain on the same plant unsupervised.

Years ago, I used to keep a large potted plant in my room and let my hierodula nymph out for an afternoon while I read a book or jabbed away at microsoft word. Several species occur naturally in my country, and I always kept them one at a time, releasing them when they reached adulthood and their colours settled.


----------

